# A few microfibers



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Well you've got to have enough haven't you :thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Damn!!! 

Nishi


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

And another to say show us the cupboard behind filled with goodies!!!

Nishi


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

just a few then.. :lol:


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

:doublesho


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ahhh ****!! 

If i took pictures of all mine, i'd need a wide angle lens :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Ahhh ****!!
> 
> If i took pictures of all mine, i'd need a wide angle lens :lol:


Go on then, we're waiting...


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice stack, top ones Zymol applicators?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

neilos said:


> Go on then, we're waiting...


Collection piccys coming soon......


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

CK888 said:


> Nice stack, top ones Zymol applicators?


Nah, they are Micropak Microfiber applicators, the best I have tried and I have tried a good many.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Were from neil? Nice MF Collection.


----------



## jayex (May 16, 2006)

:doublesho he he NICE :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good mate :thumb: 

Can never have enough MFs


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

an ever increasing collection no doubt 

very


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

To add that 90% of my microfibers are Micropak, they have never let me down and I haven't found better towels elsewhere, highly recommended.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Now thats what you call a stack!!!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Very impressive Neil! I can see I've got a lot more collecting to do


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice stack dude


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats a lot of mf's!


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

so where are your photos gaz


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

ocd to the max mate


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

amazing


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> To add that 90% of my microfibers are Micropak, they have never let me down and I haven't found better towels elsewhere, highly recommended.


Neil - where did you get these from? I can't find anywhere that stocks them!


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Impressive microfiber collection ..... addicted?
I've only got about half that amount  
note to self ... buy lots more 


Maz x


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cleanandshiny are the seller in this country :thumb: 

Awsome collection of MF :doublesho


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

C&S do pakshak - is that the same brand?


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

yeap :thumb:

According to Micropak website Pakshak is the distributer of the UK and Cleanandshiny is the seller


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

argh haaa. cool - thanks!


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, Valenting must be your full time job


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice  

Which MF's are they?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Are the green thick ones in the middle of the pic the aquatouch?


----------



## no_numb (Feb 28, 2007)

is there really much difference between different microfibre cloths? I get mine for £1 each and waffle weave towes for £1 each and also a polishing mitt and applicator for £1


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep we are the UK disty for Pakshak and carry the Ultra Plush, Ultra Smooth and Ultra Microband towels. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

I like it! Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

They are Ultra Smooths and Ultra Microband and they are bloody marvellous, get them from John!


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

I only have about 10 or so towels!! :lol: 

What a collection.. :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, amazing :thumb: , being new to detailing I have realised you need a good set of applicators and MF cloths as I was previously using some cheapo cloths to apply and buff wax :doublesho , now I know why it used to take me too long to wax a car...:wall:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

People seem to go on about waxes and things but sometimes the most important things are the very basics such as microfibers, good tools, good basic techniques etc.


----------



## Izual (Nov 6, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> People seem to go on about waxes and things but sometimes the most important things are the very basics such as microfibers, good tools, good basic techniques etc.


Agree with you 
The base for a good finish is a good polished :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

got 9 pakshak's neil (in pink...bloody opolis i'm sure he had a say in the colours) lol anyway fantastic towels i'm starting to like them more than my poorboys dmt ones.


----------

